# Town Planning: is Plasticville a good option?



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I've got within driving distance of me a chance at real, vintage, good o'l Plasticville buildings, to create a good chunk of town, and really solidify my foot in the non-railroading side of my pike. I already have the church, should I go further onward?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Go for it!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It's completely up to your own personal preferences. Plasticville stuff has a huge following. It has it's own "look", of course, but when assemble in a cohesive grouping of buildings, it really depicts a stylized town theme nicely. A bit of a "perfect world" look, but that goes hand-in-hand with a toylike theme to a layout, if that's what you're looking for.

Rule #1 -- you're the boss!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Plasticville looks great weathered and painted---however---there are rare variants you'd rather leave as is. >>> http://www.plasticvilleusa.org/info/articles/articles-guides.html


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Very Classic!
Not even a question for Post War!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Plasticville thanks you all!*

Thanks for the advice so far, this is for but one town on the railroad. I rather take kindly to a 3-D look, rather than hacking up buildings along a wall (Rod Stewart believes in 3-D for his layout too). I know it takes up space, but it's more cohesive, to a layout. So I think I'll go forth for the town of Plasticville, U.S.A. as time progresses.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Trainguru, I'd suggest this is one of those times when the First Rule of model railroading applies. Rule #1 states, "It's your layout. The correct way to do anything related to your layout is your way: no other opinions matter, including ours. If someone offers advice or an opinion that agrees with yours, respect their wisdom and good taste. If the opinion offered does not agree with you, nod your head politely as if they are not really an idiot and then do it your way."

Best wishes on the Plasticville!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Reckers said:


> If the opinion offered does not agree with you, nod your head politely as if they are not really an idiot and then do it your way."


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a business card from a train hobby store that has a saying almost identical to what you just posted Reckers!!

Love it.

Massey


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

My first layout from a few years back (before I dismantled it) contained as many as 12 Plasticville buildings. They were awesome on the layout, and I wish I kept them for my new layout.

I have a Plasticville freight depot I just got for my new layout, and it rocks.

-J.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I do like the PlasticVille but they look better with other PlasticVille in my own opinion. And that opinion is just that, mine. I have seen great layouts primarily using those buildings. For some unknown reason I tend to like Tyco, Polo, Helja, Revele, Atlas and some of the Model Power. That said have of those makers are out of business and the other half bought the molds from the first half when the first half went out of business.


----------

